
The Idiot’s Guide to Marketing Your Indie Game  - flashingpumpkin
http://www.indievision.org/?p=1382
======
lawn
This is a great article. Concise, with good advice and straight to the point.

------
RevRal
Awesome.

I just need one for marketing my indie book, though this advice can be looked
at as a general strategy.

